# Lighted shift knob??



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

So in my older BMW M3 i installed a shift knob that had the shift pattern and numbers light up. It wasnt cheesy it was very professional and matched interior dash colors. 

Anyways I was just wondering if there was anything like this for the GTO? Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NO, and honestly I'd have a hard time seeing it anyway since I am watching where I'm going.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Cheezy is obviously in the eye of the beholder........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

People actually do crap like that?


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

The person who owned my car before me installed a short throw with a freaking Oakland Raiders shift knob...

I'm guessing replacement isn't as easy as just unscrewing the knob? I haven't really looked at it yet...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

No wonder he sold the car!


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

Its just a way to brighten up the sad interior of the GTO. Here is a link to one, it looks OEM. But i forgot this is a MUSCLE car ha 

Turner Motorsport - Item# 25112231562 / 25*11*2*231*562 - E30 Illuminated Shift Knob with Leather Shift Boot - E30


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Hey your reverse is on the wrong side! :willy:


----------



## letsdrive (Jan 29, 2010)

preach said:


> Hey your reverse is on the wrong side! :willy:


haha or is it?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

letsdrive said:


> Its just a way to brighten up the sad interior of the GTO. Here is a link to one, it looks OEM. But i forgot this is a MUSCLE car ha
> 
> Turner Motorsport - Item# 25112231562 / 25*11*2*231*562 - E30 Illuminated Shift Knob with Leather Shift Boot - E30


Muscle car, import, domestic... doesn't matter when it is something that just pointless.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Come-on, what if the first time you drive the car it's after dark??


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

Well I don't drive my car at night, I hear the moons rays are harmful to the paint. :cool


----------

